# Anfrage auf ein Tutorial



## jookerxxx (24. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

zuerst : Ich bin neu hier und habe mich extra für diesen Thread angemeldet, also seit mir bitte bitte nicht böse, wenn ich was falsch mache oder so. 

Frage :

Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial, sozusagen von A bis Z, wie man sich eine .de-Domain holt ?

Mich ko*** es total an, dass alle bei Youtube oder sonst wo immer behaupten, dass es die umsonst gibt. Humbuck, und ich bin auch bereit dafür 20 Euro im Jahr zu blechen. Dann aber bitte auch mit Webspace und allem drum und dran. 
Jetzt nochma spezifischere Fragen : 

Was hat es mit dem Begriff Reseller in Verbindung mit diesen Domain-Quatsch aufsich ? 
Wie läuft das ab ? -> Webspace bei anderem Anbieter und dann die .de Domain nur "drüber schichten", wie bei http://www.dot.tk/de/index.html?lang=de ? und wenn ja, soll ich dann bei Google-Adsense die Root-Domain, oder die .de´-Domain registieren ?

Jetzt noch eine kleine aber wichtige Bedingung :

 Ich will klar mit meiner Website Geld machen. Ich bin der Meinung der Content sollte bereits für AdSense ausreichen. Die Website ist noch offline und ich will jetzt eine .de-Domain auf der ich halt Werbung posten kann und damit Geld machen kann. Weiterhin würde ich gerne über Paypal Produkte anbieten. Wie das funktioniert weiß ich bereits, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das auf besagter Seite erlaubt ist. 

Also Danke schonmal fürs lesen und hoffentlich auf baldige Rücksprache 

Mfg und Euch zum Dank verpflichtet 

jookerxxx


----------



## Parantatatam (24. Juni 2011)

Mal ein wenig Hintergrundwissen zum Thema Domains, also besser gesagt in diesem Fall Top-Level-Domains (TLDs): Die TLDs werden von der IANA festgelegt, welche die oberste Instanz ist. Diese vergibt die entsprechenden Domains auf bestimmte Kontinente und von dort aus wird es dann aus an die einzelnen Nationen verteilt. Die einzelnen Nationen haben wiederum Gesellschaften, welche dann die Domains verwalten und an die Endanwender abgeben oder noch eine Instanz dazwischen schalten. Letztendlich ist eine TLD nur ein Eintrag auf einem DNS-Server, welcher dann sagt, wo weiter nach der Domain auf Level 2 (der "eigentlichen" Domain) gesucht werden soll. Wenn nun die TLDs und Domain auf Level 2 gefunden wurden, weiß nun der Klient, welche IP-Adresse jetzt der gesuchte Server hat und leitet die Anfrage dann dahin. Der Server dort verarbeitet dann die Anfrage und schickt die Antwort (wenn gewollt, aber meistens ist es so) dann an den Anfragenden.

Dementsprechend ist ein Wechsel des Webhosters nur ein Ändern des IP-Adressen-Eintrages, also keine große Sache. Aber mit 20 € im Jahr wirst du wohl nicht einmal eine TLD bekommen. Du musst da schon eher mit 5 € pro Monat rechnen, wo bei den meisten Anbietern dann aber auch schon einfache Funktionen wie ein ausreichend großer Speicherplatz, PHP oder eine andere Websprache und meistens auch noch eine E-Mail-Adresse enthalten sind. Details wirst du dann beim Webhoster deines Vertrauens finden.

Um es zusammen zu fassen: ich sehe keinen Grund dafür, dass man dafür ein Tutorial schreiben müsste.


----------



## jookerxxx (24. Juni 2011)

WoW  !
Also ich glaube Tutorial war dann das falsche Wort, denn das reicht mir VOLLKOMMEN aus. 
Eine letzte Sache noch :

Hast Du Seriöse anbieter, die Du mir empfehlen kannst ? 

( Preisleistung wäre nicht schlecht, aber ich bin zur Not auch bereit mehr als 5 Euro im Monat zu Zahlen.


----------



## Parantatatam (24. Juni 2011)

Mh, was brauchst du denn alles? Wie groß soll deine Seite werden? Was willst du damit alles anstellen? Welche Programmiersprachen brauchst du? Welche Datenbanken?


----------



## jookerxxx (24. Juni 2011)

Also :

Programmiersprachen : HTML, CSS, PHP, und Javascript sollten für den Anfang reichen. 
Die Seite stellt Tutorials zum Thema Programmierung zur Verfügung, dh. ich lediglich ein paar
Quellcodes zur Verfügung stellen -> Webspace dürfte nicht über 3 GB fallen.
Ich will ein Forum haben  also ganz klar SQL-Datenbank. Ein CMS währe schon nicht schlecht,
da ich ansonsten keine Ahnung hab, wie ich das Forum hinbekommen soll. -.-' 

Fakten :

HTML, CSS, PHP, JAVASCRIPT, 
3 GB 
SQL-SERVER 
CMS


----------



## Parantatatam (24. Juni 2011)

HTML, CSS und Javascript werden klientseitig interpretiert. PHP haben die meisten Anbieter und in diesem Zuge auch meistens mindestens eine MySQL-Datenbank oder neuerdings auch mal eine PostgreSQL-Datenbank. Die Frage wäre jetzt also, was du genau für einen Datenbanktyp brauchst und welches CMS dir vorschwebt. Oder ob du nur meintest, dass du das selber aufspielen willst.


----------



## jookerxxx (24. Juni 2011)

Mein Problem ist folgendes : Ich hab die Seite "from Scratch" programmiert. Soweit sieht sie nicht schlecht aus und die Browser Compatibilität ist auch gegeben( bei den meisten jedenfalls ). Beim 
Forum scheitert das ganze jedoch, da mir die nötigen Skills und die nötige Zeit fehlt , so'n Forum selber einzurichten. Von daher, hab ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit MySQL-Datenbanken etc. Die einzige Erfahrung war mit Joomla. 
Kannst DU mir da Tipps geben ? xD


----------



## Parantatatam (24. Juni 2011)

Da ich persönlich eher mit Frameworks arbeite, da ich CMS' stets zu aufgeblasen finde. Stell lieber mal im CMS-Forum deine Frage.


----------



## Marschal (24. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich bin eher zufällig auf das Thema gestoßen, aber nur mal so eine Sache: wieso sollten Top-level-Domains so teuer sein? Er hat gesagt ihm reicht eine einfache DENIC adresse, also wieso nicht einfach eine registrieren und kaufen, zb bei evanzo.de, (oder checkdomain.de). Da hab ich einige Domains und Webspaces angemietet/gekauft und je nach Suffix (com, de, net, uvm.) nicht mehr als 20, 25 Euro im Jahr.
Oder hab ich das Problem jetzt falsch verstanden und Quatsch erzählt?

MfG Marschal


----------

